# What's This?



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Have a look at the link and tell what it is, I know but I want real outdoors peoples to take a look.

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2012/05/18/fang-toothed-big-cat-remains-cullen-scotland_n_1527394.html?icid=maing-grid7


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

otter?????


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

This is neither cat nor dog, clearly it is the fabled chupacabra. What its doing in Europe away from its home in South America or Mexico, I don't know. I once saw one of these on an outing with Bigfoot on my way to a meeting with the Loch News Monster hosted by Bat Boy.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Hellbilly1373 said:


> This is neither cat nor dog, clearly it is the fabled chupacabra.


Oh no we've got another bloody TOM!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Hellbilly1373 said:


> This is neither cat nor dog, clearly it is the fabled chupacabra. What its doing in Europe away from its home in South America or Mexico, I don't know. I once saw one of these on an outing with Bigfoot on my way to a meeting with the Loch News Monster hosted by Bat Boy.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHH!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Are you going to spill it Matt? It does not look like any moth I have ever seen. (I have no clue what it is.)


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think its an otter also.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its Lutra lutra alright. Why and who thought it was a bloody leopard cub I don't know! Funny how outdoors people spot it straight away yet townie's don't!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

They are trying to claim this is a lynx! Small movement bottom left hand corner first second of the clip.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

How they are claiming that to be anything identifiable is beyond me. A blur in a washed out picture, ah ya that's a real stretch.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks like a stuffed animal that someone used for archery target.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its a fox! Play it then stop it and drag back to the start and you'll see a black spot in the bottom left hand corner that the back of an ear, watch the movement as the nose comes out and then turns left and disappears. Idiots!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

this is what I see....








blowing up that corner and slight enhancement I see the foxes face as you stated Matt.....idiots???????


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

This is why people don't believe that there are big cats in the UK crap like this!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I would guess that with the widespread use of game cameras that sooner or later there should be a positive sighting of one...if in fact they are there.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Don I've seen leopard 4 times! They are here!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't doubt you but....Just to be clear..Were these sightings after a night of homemade apple wine or some other such beverage ?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Leopard skin knickers don't count mate!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You should know better than that Don.


----------

